# We Dive At Five



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ahh, dont you love it?? getting up at 02.30am for work? im so jolly....so very jolly!!!!!!! la la la la la :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:

anyway.......wearing this today whilst i make millions of hot cross buns


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Divex for me today.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll be in...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seamaster Chrono Diver


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Seamaster 300


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

It'll be the SMP 300 for me today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Elgin


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't own a proper divers (yet h34r: ) but sod I'll post mine today anyway :tongue2:

The one on the right


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

The same watch as yesterday :tongue2:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Toshi said:


> The same watch as yesterday :tongue2:


Very nice pic Rich - looks like you're really getting into the photography.

No surprise for me, though this will be coming off as soon as Mr.Postie arrives...


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

JoT said:


> Seamaster Chrono Diver


Absolutely love that! The black dial makes all the difference. On my 'must experience' list


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Oris for me today:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This:










Mark


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with the Basis 17j today who is soon to have a pal. 

Alasdair


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's the weekend :clap:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

As ever some great kit again oh and Rich if you wear that "nonimo" to much one arm will end up longer than the other.

Breitling super ocean on a ocean racer strap

Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The little old G10 at the moment


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Still going with this...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Electra "diver" style.

Bertrand


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

OM for me today.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

tranber70 said:


>


I love that one Bertrand


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zeno:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

As a member of M.U.F.F there can only be one watch for todays diving :wink2:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh, well I was going to wear a non-diver but I suppose I could join in with these two...

*Breitling Shark, A17605, cal.17 25 Jewels (circa early 90s) & Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

The tegimented bracelet arrived for this, so I've sized it and switched over now:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rolex 5513


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This for me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great MD 703 Robin 

I had one of those a while back, I regret selling mine now


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Predictable? Moi?


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

The sun's out so time to get the Air diver charged up :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

SINN U1










Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Home from work and starting a week off. :yahoo: :yahoo: So swapped over to this combo.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This arrived yesterday...

*Omega Seamaster f300Hz*










...needs a fair bit of TLC, but it's got potential. :yes:

I owe a big thank you to Tom (dickstar1977) for his help and advice...greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

swapped over to this earlier...

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*










& to these now...

*Orient CEM65006D`Mako` cal. 469 21 Jewels.*










*Orient CER1A001B0 cal.46D(?) 21 Jewels. *


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Home from work and starting a week off. :yahoo: :yahoo: So swapped over to this combo.


Bit early for Champagne isn't it 

BTW Enjoy the week off


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Zephod said:


> The sun's out so time to get the Air diver charged up :lol:


For a modern design, I really think that looks great Stu :thumbup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> swapped over to this earlier...
> 
> *O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*


*Nope still really dislike that one :schmoll: *


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > swapped over to this earlier...
> ...


*Liar, liar, pants on fire :tongue2:*


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me today


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Well its got the words 'Seamaster' on the dial! :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great angle on that SMF Sharkie


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Great angle on that SMF Sharkie


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Haven't actually worn this yet but it's a beauty. Limited edition of 1313. Also came with great Hirsch red carbon strap.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

mart broad said:


> As ever some great kit again oh and Rich if you wear that "nonimo" to much one arm will end up longer than the other.
> 
> Breitling super ocean on a ocean racer strap
> 
> Martin


That looks fantastic on the ocean racer strap :tongue2:


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Black Beauty again for me today


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If we dived at five it'll be these for M and I


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't play today - the Aquatimer's gone for servicing and I've sold all my other divers. :huh: I haven't even taken any pics of my latest, which I'm wearing today. In the spirit of the Littlest Hobo, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Well its got the words 'Seamaster' on the dial! :tongue2:


That realy is a stunner


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

wearing my excellent beater while trying to extract my car from the ice


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Meanwhile over in this hemisphere....

...the wife and kids have left me alone for a few hours, so I'm swapping over to this...

*Omega Seamaster Professional, 2255.80*










...and hopping on the Harley for an afternoon cruise.


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

They don't come much bigger than these you can cut back on your weight belt with this one


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sompting jon said:


> They don't come much bigger than these you can cut back on your weight belt with this one


Are those verniers calibrated :lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Robin S said:


> This for me.


That is very, very nice


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

BP 50


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

GaryH said:


> Haven't actually worn this yet but it's a beauty. Limited edition of 1313. Also came with great Hirsch red carbon strap.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Gary


That's the first Red I've ever seen, have you got any of it's brothers


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> BP 50


 :drool: :inlove:

And Mart that Breitling looks very crisp


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Swapped over to this 6309 earlier, I have too say it really is one of those watches that always feels just right IMO :yes:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> ahh, dont you love it?? getting up at 02.30am for work? im so jolly....so very jolly!!!!!!! la la la la la :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> anyway.......wearing this today whilst i make millions of hot cross buns


Must of cost a lot of Dough that mod Shawn


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Did another swap earlier, over to these two...

*Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels.*










*RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels*.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Did another swap earlier, over to these two...
> 
> *Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels.*
> 
> ...


Can't beat that pair IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

PhilM said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't actually worn this yet but it's a beauty. Limited edition of 1313. Also came with great Hirsch red carbon strap.
> ...


Phil,

I've got the OM. On the basis that I love orange watches I probably prefer the OM but the red is a bit more sophisticated looking and is obviously very rare.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ahh, dont you love it?? getting up at 02.30am for work? im so jolly....so very jolly!!!!!!! la la la la la :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: aint heard that one for a while tony


----------

